# British Cygnet



## CLIVE R786860 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking for a old shipmate that Was on the British Cygnet with me1964.His name was Sam Russell,he came from Arbroath in Scotland,and I just wondered if he was still about.Will post a pic of him and I Together on the after deck of the Cygnet that I found not to long ago.


----------

